# My mousies <3



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Chocolate/fox satin Longhair Aby Buck










Beige/fox Longhair Aby Doe










Agouti even Doe










Black even texel Doe










I have two litters aswell and one Black/tan Doe but I don´t have any desent pics of her yet :/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cute Mousies


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

What lovely pictures


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are very sweet looking mice. I really like the cho fox aby, i have a black fox aby.

I dont think the texels would be cinsidered evens though as they are too heavily marked, they are probably brokens. Very pretty though, im looking forward to seeing your broken aby babies when they arrive


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, they are not just cute looking they are very social aswell ^^

Oh,  I guess the "evens" are very bad brokens then  hehe

and Ian do u have any pics of ur black/fox aby? I really want to see!!! Black abys has got to be really lovely :love


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You can tell they're well-taken-care-of. I really like them.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Im picking my camera up tomorrow as it has been taken away to be repairs, ill try to take a photo of her tomorrow for you. I really like her, she isnt very typy compared to my show mice but she is very cute.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack thank u  My mom always says that she wishes I would take care for my room the way I take care of my mice ^^

Ian ooh I can´t wait!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I am not very good at taking photos so I apologise in advance. I also couldnt get the foxes to sit still let alone with their heads up to show the colour under the chin :roll:


















And my satin champagne tan aby doe, i couldnt get a pic of my satin chocolate broken aby buck, he was too lively.









And here is a chocolate fox rumpwhite doe which is carrying aby.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

ah i just noticed my choc fox rw doe in the last picture has a wound on her ear, I have just introduced her and the other does to the buck so there must have been a squabble.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh my, I think they´re Lovely!!! I can´t wait for my tiny ones to grow bigger XD


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW I LOVE YOUR MICE they are beautiful i want them lol love the first pic of the choc fox satin longhair sunshine really nice mice you have love your foxes ian do you have any for sale as you are not that far from me?


----------

